# Music anyone??



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm just wondering if people would be interested in sharing/recommending their musical interests. I love my music and find it does really help me to escape to listen to my favourite tunes/bands and have a bit of sing along with myself - when no-one's listening!   and it's always great to hear new stuff that you might not have otherwise heard of - Just an idea!    

Wishing luck and success to everyone!

LPxx


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

nothing better than a solo sing along. I've always found music helpful. Whether to cheer me up, get me motivated or just to have a good old cry. I have an extremely mixed taste ranging from golden oldies to chart toppers. Here are some of my fave's,
Scouting for girls, lily allen - various songs.
Lonestar - amazed
Dirty dancing - like the wind
Queen - i want to break free
Def leppard
Wet wet wet, motown, happy hardcore & bryan adams


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

My music is my life. Most of my tastes i get from my parents like iron maiden, metallica, judas priest, meatloaf, alice cooper and status quo. I do like some older stuff tho, johnny cash, jim reeves, mostly country. As for contemporary stuff i LOVE my chemical romance, evanescence, disturbed, marylin manson, tenacious d and cradle of filth. Oh, don't tell anyone but my two guilty pleasures have to be Five and Robbie williams. Just can't help but dance when they come on. X


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

i had status quo, queen, deep purple and a bit of gene pitney.
Five, 911 and backstreet boys take me back to my youth always like to dance and sing along. I didn't spend all them hours with my mates learning the steps for nothing lol


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Oooh music is everything to me! I can't imagine not having music in my life. I too have a varied variety of artists/bands I love. 
I grew up listening to my Dads Motown, so lional richie, the supremes,Barry white are all good with me. 
Then my older brother was a massive Oasis fan as a teen & I loved them too, Backstreet Boys were also my boyband,along with Take That (who I am in love with & love their latest tour!) 

My husband and I are both fans of Bryan Adams, Aerosmith,Bon Jovi, ELO, Queen ( we love the soft rock!)

In the current chart I'm enjoying a bit of Dionne Bromfield, she has a lovely voice. I'm a huge Pink fan & always have been. I have to shake my thang to some bootlicious Beyonce! Can't get enough of the gorgeous Jamie Cullum and his Jazzy tunes! 

And my favorite most special artist of all time is the amazing Annie Lennox.


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

oh god!!! I forgot pink, how dare i. Lol. She's awesome. Can't believe i forgot her... There must be something wrong with me. Ha ha. Xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

This is brilliant, have to join in!!!    

My goodness, where do you start. My music tastes are sooo varied .... 

Okay...  Motown, Soul (can't beat it! Going to see The Commitments for St Paddy's day!) Blues, a bit of jazz, 50's ( I was born in wrong era!), and a love of the boy bands of my correct era... Take That, Boyzone and Westlife, and how many people can dance and sing along to Steps!!!!  Okay back to music...  I also enjoy Country, which I appreciate through my mum and dad...  funny how your tastes change as you get older   

I also enjoy Nivarna (sp?), Queen, Bryan Adams and Bon Jovie.  

I do a lot of driving and during the evening I listen to 'Smoothe - 70's at 7' .......... absolutely brilliant.  I find myself singing along and it really lifts your mood. 

PaddyGirl xx


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

i think that most people know most of the steps to stuff like westlife, it's like the time warp, ymca or the macarena. You can guarantee that no matter what the occasion people will get up and hav a boogie. Goodness me, don't think i've ever met someone who doesn't dance to those songs.        Oh, ps. I think that most people believe they were born in the wrong era, including me, my mother dearest and my gramma. Xx


----------



## LisaAndLaura (Feb 16, 2011)

It's so nice to find people who actually like the same music as me!  I'm a huge rock fan, a regular at Download Festival, although looks like we might have to miss next year's as baby will only be about 3 weeks old.  Still, s/he will sleep through anything I'm sure.

Favourites have got to be Slipknot, Disturbed, Atreyu, Marilyn Manson, Stone Sour, Fear Factory, Coal Chamber... and I've become partial to a bit of Keith Urban and Rascall Flatts since I met my DW.  And R4AB - I used to listen to Jim Reeves all the time when I was little!!

There are loads more.  Used to go to loads of gigs, but not so many these days


----------

